# Entry Level - Compact Grinder - Recomendations please!



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

So myself and my girlfriend currently have a *Krups Burr Grinder*, and we use a Moka pot. But inevitably we have outgrown this and looking to enhance our coffee addiction.

After 2 days of lurking, I decided that the *Gaggia Classic* is the way forward.

Unfortunately after joining and a day of "should be working but CFUK reading instead" I realised that our current Grinder most likely is not good enough.

So two questions really:

1) Will the Krups Grinder satisfy my temporary needs? (i.e. the size of grounds *won't break *the classic while I play)

2) What would be a good *entry level grinder* to suit the Classic that is fairly compact? (roughly same height as the classic due to kitchen setup)


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Eureka Mignon. No other choice for a compact, beginner grinder.

Also, you NEED freshly roasted beans.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The krups wont break it but wont grind fine enough to make proper espresso so might have to use the pressurised baskets that come with the gaggia rather than the standard baskets.

MC2 is fairly compact but not great and ugly. Mignon would be the best choice


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Raging Mamoth,

A quick google tells me they are going for about £280 new.

Given it is compact, do you know if a secondhand one live long enough?

Funky colours too the GF will be pleased!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Second hand ones go for around £200-220 they come up every couple of months and go wishing about an hours of being posted for sale .

You would not have a choice of colours ...

Coffeebean a forum Sponsor can do standard grey I think. For £265 delivered

Bella barista also stock a range of colours also .

They are pretty bomb proof and will last


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

Awesome,

*Thanks everyone!*

Final stupid question though, what do you mean by freshly roasted?

We currently buy our beans from Taylors, or Volcano and get through a bag in about a week. Does that count?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Second hand ones go for around £200-220 they come up every couple of months and go wishing about an hours of being posted for sale .
> 
> You would not have a choice of colours ...
> 
> ...


Yeah it was just the silver/grey one for £265


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Ralphus84 said:


> Awesome,
> 
> *Thanks everyone!*
> 
> ...


Er... no. You have quite a bit of research to do.

Edit: Beans need to be used within 2 weeks of roasting. Beans also need a few days rest time from when they are roasted, differs per bean. Good roasters to try are Hasbean, Rave, Redber etc. Theres a huge list of roasters stickied in the bean section. It's VITAL you use fresh beans. Absolutely vital. Without it coffee will be terrible.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Volcano is fine, but you do have a lot to learn


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There are other grinders of that size .You can get a MC2 used mc2 for about £85, but a Mignon out classes it.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a new Mignon for £265 delivered and I've just had a new batch of Brazilian Mogiana green beans in so if you are after freshly roasted........


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am getting the Mignon soon, although I am wanting a gloss black one and Bella Barista are currently out of stock. Totally agree with the comments about freshly roasted beans. In order to get the best taste, you need to let them rest for a few day (different amount of time depending on the beans) then consume the coffee within a few weeks. If you are only using relatively small quantities then you would be well advised to buy as you use or slightly overlap your coffee purchases, so you are never without and beans that are ready to go. As the new beans need time to rest.


----------



## Chillypillow (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm 2 weeks into owning my Gaggia Classic (pre Phillips) and paired it with the Iberital MC2.

Takes some dialling in the correct grind and dose but happily getting some good results.

Went for the MC2 as it was half the price and right now funds did not stretch that far. It also gets some superb reviews. But have never, so far seen a side by side grinder review.

May treat myself in a years time especially if I find it to be quantifiably inferior.

Happy Donkey the supplier where great to deal with and chucked in a couple of shot glasses and also 2 bags of beans to get the grinder dialled in.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Same as chilli pillow. Was happy with Happy Donkey service, got an MC2 as my first proper grinder. Good for the price but a bit industrial looking. Won't be upgrading it any time soon as I have some way to go before I can get the best out of what I already have. Ideal grinder for someone looking to get started without dropping big bucks. Though probably if I'd had the cash I'd have got a Mignon in hindsight.


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

I have had a good old read and I'm pretty much sold on the Mignon now.

Managed to find this review of compact grinders that seems in depth but sections things up to make it an easier read.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf

The one thing I am not sure about with the mignon though, is that it doesn't look as though it was designed to grind a measure of beans. By which I mean on all of the videos I have seen of people using it to show off their skills. They have to give the grinder a shake to get that last 1/2 a bean.

Experienced Mignon users views would be great? or links to them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The odd stray bean can get stuck in the hopper but a wee tap gets it down into the chute. Some serial single dosers have filed that bit off the hopper but if you're single dosing you might not use the hopper anyway


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

Worries quelled, I have this Mod to back up on if I have problems.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10877-Mignon-Mod&highlight=camera+lens


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Can do you a new Mignon for £265 delivered and I've just had a new batch of Brazilian Mogiana green beans in so if you are after freshly roasted........


Hi coffeebean,

Is the offer of the Mignon still available?

if so what colours can you do me?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ralph,

PM sent

Andy


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

Hi Andy,

Not sure if you got my message with my address as your inbox is full.

Please let me know if you did or not and I will resend when you have cleared down.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

kikapu said:


> The krups wont break it but wont grind fine enough to make proper espresso so might have to use the pressurised baskets that come with the gaggia rather than the standard baskets.


Ralphus84 - I'm in a similar situation to, preparing myself (and my wallet) for my first proper grinder purchase.

I have a Gaggia Classic and a DeLonghi grinder, which is very similar to your Krups (I had one of those previously). I modified my DeLonghi to get a finer grind - it was easy to do, I just removed the upper burr carrier, unscrewed the lower burr and inserted a thin shim cut out of a plastic milk bottle to the same size as the burr. Reassemble and hey presto, your grind is significantly finer across the range.

Might want to give this a go while you're waiting for your Mignon or whatever you choose to go with. It's a 10 minute job.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a Mahlkonig Vario for sale in the for sale section if you are insterested...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16929-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Mahlkonig-Vario-and-Gaggia-Classic&p=179404#post179404

Cheers Rob


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks rws, I didn't stop to think of Krups Mods!

However I have already taken the hit and bought the Mignon, should be with me by tomorrow.

Anyone want to buy a modded Krups?


----------



## Ralphus84 (May 9, 2014)

rws - a quick Google tells me that you can't modify the Krups and it is actually worse than a blade grinder









http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/420530


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Ralphus84 said:


> rws - a quick Google tells me that you can't modify the Krups and it is actually worse than a blade grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bang goes my theory then. I did use my Krups for espresso and it did about as good a job as my current DeLonghi (once I'd modified that), so no doubt the DeLonghi would be similarly panned by any serious reviewer. Needs must though and my budget at the time would not stretch to anything fancier, nor did I know any better. Curse these informative forums!









I'll bet a Krups can be modified if one is so inclined, but since you've moved on to better things it's probably wasted effort, and the improvement would only be in fineness of grind (or crush as the case may be), not quality or consistency.

I have recently acquired a Vario, so will be doing away with my sub-standard grinder too. Here's to many tasty coffees to come!


----------

